# DIY Flooder 10000LM+



## MrMachII (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi I'm new here and want to present my first DIY Flashlight project.

The Specs are so far:
-~33,5V @~4A (meassured)
-100W/10000LM 32-34V @3Amps emitter (Manufacturer rating)
-Cooled by an CPU Cooler powered by 3S Lipo
-LED powered by 8S Lipo

Next step will be to build a nice and carriable housing.

Here are some pics of my test prototype.
As comparison I used a SST-90 Ulrtfire RL-3328 (2300LM) both centered at the same spot and taken with same camera settings.

Comments are welcome.

DIY Flashlight






SST90




DIY




SST90




DIY


----------



## argleargle (Jan 18, 2013)

One thing's for sure... THAT'S AWESOME! :thumbsup:

Questions? Sure!

What emitter is that, exactly? 
What are those optics? Looks like an overhead projector lens...
How HOT does it get?
Do you think it will handle 100% duty cycle without failure?

Anyway, rocking build! You have every right to be proud of it. Make the case look good.


----------



## DUQ (Jan 18, 2013)

Very impressive! :thumbsup: and :welcome:


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 18, 2013)

Fun stuff, but not the most portable package - some Mag hotwires break the 10,000 lumen mark without all the cooling and optical complication..


----------



## JJKTWO (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow so awesome. Tighten the wiring up turn it sideways and drop it in an antique railway lantern. it will sell tons hehe. Honestly though great job


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 18, 2013)

JJKTWO said:


> Wow so awesome. Tighten the wiring up turn it sideways and drop it in an antique railway lantern. it will sell tons hehe. Honestly though great job



I can imagine the look on a friends face - "check out my antique lantern - it's really bright!" "Yeah right, mate"

SCORCHING, SEARING BLINDNESS

Nice work!


----------



## JJKTWO (Jan 18, 2013)

I am still laughing too. Maybe put it in a miner's helmet with a good chin strap and call it a non lethal bear deterrent hehe The park service would love it.


----------



## argleargle (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone else thinking that THIS THING HERE is the chest-piece of the Iron Man suit of armor? The "Unibeam."

A quote from an Iron Man comic, "My Unibeam's useless! On low, it's just a flashlight... ...but on high, it'd FRY him!" Apparently, Iron Man was unsatisfied with his two stage driver. :shrug:

Does it cook eggs?


----------



## Andy66 (Jan 18, 2013)

WOW thats some light for sure.


----------



## MattSPL (Jan 18, 2013)

That is BRIGHT


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jan 18, 2013)

ERMAHGERD.


----------



## Illum (Jan 18, 2013)

0_o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

:wow: , just :wow:

Was the LED DX SKU: 156290?


----------



## TexasLumens (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll bet the neighbors thought the sun came up!!! Thats neat!!
Dan.:twothumbs


----------



## MrMachII (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey nice that you like this project that much!

The LED i used is:
http://dx.com/p/diy-100w-10000lm-6500k-white-light-9-led-module-silver-dc-32-34v-156290

And this reflector and lens
http://dx.com/p/jr-82mm-20-300w-ele...507?rt=1&p=2&m=2&r=3&k=1&t=1&s=39974&u=100507
http://dx.com/p/75mm-optical-glass-lens-for-flashlight-spot-light-43044

The emitter doesn't overheat thanks to active cooling. Yesterday we let it run for about 20-30min without any problems and it still was cold (but it was cold outside about -2°C). With room temperature it gets max. handwarm (about 40°C).

SST90




DIY




SST90




DIY




SST90




DIY




SST90




DIY


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jan 19, 2013)

very cool beam shots!

i wonder if a custom body could be made to hold the pack etc with a handle


----------



## las3r (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice DIY project, I feel sorry for your nabors


----------



## argleargle (Jan 19, 2013)

...it's beautiful! This really seems on the order of "your own personal sun." Thanks for the second set of artificial daytime pics.


----------



## DKlaser (Jan 19, 2013)

Let me get this straight, You are direct driving that LED with an 8s lipo battery?


----------



## MrMachII (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes it is direct driven. But it should be safe because it is not getting hot and I constantely measured voltage and current.

Today I had some time to make a housing for the flashlight parts.

That's the result:









Now it is called "Grubenlampe 2000" :thumbsup:

Next version will have:
-constant current regulation
-different light modes
-when possible more throw
-round metal housing
-maybe producing more for flashlight enthusiasts


----------



## argleargle (Jan 19, 2013)

Most awesome! You have something there that many dream of, but cannot realize. Keep us posted on your next builds.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jan 19, 2013)

this is really awesome.. the parts arent horribly expensive either

if you made a few i might be interested depending on the price  

might also be easier to have members buy their own batteries to keep cost down


----------



## vestureofblood (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats a fantastic "first build". It looks clean too.


----------



## smacame (Jan 19, 2013)

Are there any suitable drivers for powering this LED using 12v? 
I'd like to power one of these using a ~12v lead acid.

*Edit: *Looks like this should do the trick:
http://dx.com/p/100w-car-notebook-boost-power-supply-module-led-driver-157473


----------



## DKlaser (Jan 19, 2013)

I am wondering the same thing.... Would be interested to see if it could take around 12v and the same 4a and perform the same.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 19, 2013)

smacame said:


> Are there any suitable drivers for powering this LED using 12v?
> I'd like to power one of these using a ~12v lead acid.



There are a few DC-DC step up converters on DX that would allow you to power this from SLA... Just search for them.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Wish I knew ANYthing about building these. 

Would love to have two mounted on the house, one on the car, and a handheld. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 19, 2013)

BirdofPrey said:


> Would love to have two mounted on the house, one on the car



Well it'd be completely illegal on your car, but what would you want them on your house for?


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe you should look at using a hyperboost.
How did you attach that aspherical to the CPU cooler?


----------



## BirdofPrey (Jan 20, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Well it'd be completely illegal on your car, but what would you want them on your house for?



Would not be illegal unless used while driving down the road. 

My house because I live in the middle of nowhere with no neighbors and no outdoor lights. 

Lastly, we are on CPF, why would you even ask why I would want this light ANYwhere. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt via Tapatalk 2.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 20, 2013)

BirdofPrey said:


> My house because I live in the middle of nowhere with no neighbors and no outdoor lights.



Common metal halide parking/security lights are about 40,000 lumens and the bulbs are a few dollars a piece.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Jan 20, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Common metal halide parking/security lights are about 40,000 lumens and the bulbs are a few dollars a piece.



And come nowhere close to touching my woodlines. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## argleargle (Jan 20, 2013)

BirdofPrey said:


> Would not be illegal unless used while driving down the road.
> My house because I live in the middle of nowhere with no neighbors and no outdoor lights.
> Lastly, we are on CPF, why would you even ask why I would want this light ANYwhere.
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt via Tapatalk 2.



Some states require that the lens is covered with an opaque material and/or the power lead disconnected if the vehicle is to operate on a public road. Some states require it to be removed to operate on a road.

Not 100% illegal, check with your state highway patrol.

------------------------------------------------------------
Sent from your dishwasher using 0-day Java exploits.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Jan 20, 2013)

argleargle said:


> Some states require that the lens is covered with an opaque material and/or the power lead disconnected if the vehicle is to operate on a public road. Some states require it to be removed to operate on a road.
> 
> Not 100% illegal, check with your state highway patrol.



Best friend is a state trooper. I used to be LEO. We're good. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 21, 2013)

The advantage of the 12V battery and the step-up converter is that you can run the fan from the same power supply and switch. One switch to rule them all 

I might give this a go... 10000 lumens is fun!


----------



## hZti (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey can you please make a list of all electric parts 
I want to do sth. like this in future would be very, very nice to know all the parts and how you put them together .
Thx hZti


----------



## MikeAusC (Jan 21, 2013)

You can get a 12 volt 100 watt driver for this LED array for $18. Google "dx sku 157473".


----------



## argleargle (Jan 21, 2013)

DX aka Dealextreme is flaky at best. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 21, 2013)

argleargle said:


> DX aka Dealextreme is flaky at best. Good luck to everyone.



Thanks for that witty, relevant and entertaining observation.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 21, 2013)

MikeAusC said:


> You can get a 12 volt 100 watt driver for this LED array for $18. Google "dx sku 157473".



It looks pretty good. I can see two of these, two emitters and two cpu heatsinks in my future.... 20,000 lumens of pale ugly 6500K, but it's still 20,000 lumens


----------



## argleargle (Jan 21, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> Thanks for that witty, relevant and entertaining observation.


It took DX six days recently to send me an e-mail saying that they hadn't shipped anything. Your mileage may vary. I don't call that "great customer service."


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 22, 2013)

argleargle said:


> It took DX six days recently to send me an e-mail saying that they hadn't shipped anything. Your mileage may vary. I don't call that "great customer service."



That may be, but this is not the time/place to be complaining about it. This is a discussion on a, frankly, awesome light. Where the parts came from are irrelevant to the discussion. Your post offered nothing towards that discussion.


----------



## argleargle (Jan 23, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> That may be, but this is not the time/place to be complaining about it. This is a discussion on a, frankly, awesome light. Where the parts came from are irrelevant to the discussion. Your post offered nothing towards that discussion.



I think you missed where DX parts are part of the build, sir. The light is, in fact, awesome. Getting hold of the parts may be less than awesome.


----------



## l1nuxfre4k (Jan 24, 2013)

about how much did it cost to make this? :O
love that strong light hehe


----------



## Fallingwater (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty damn impressive, but I'm wondering if it wouldn't be better to make one with a dozen XM-Ls instead... the efficiency should be rather higher than that no-name 100-emitter superLED.


----------



## Darvis (Jan 29, 2013)

Dude, you got your butt off the couch and built a franken-light full of awesome-ness!!! 

Great build, great beamshots... THIS is what CPF is all about!


----------



## sledhead (Jan 29, 2013)

Excellent build - I knew I was saving CPU heatsinks for something!!


----------



## x2o (Jan 29, 2013)

Fallingwater said:


> Pretty damn impressive, but I'm wondering if it wouldn't be better to make one with a dozen XM-Ls instead... the efficiency should be rather higher than that no-name 100-emitter superLED.



I'm sure it would be, but I think part of what makes this project so great is the relatively low-cost of all of the materials that went into it . Spending $100 on emitters would surely change that.

MrMachII, that sure is a whole lotta light! Great execution, love the portable housing you put together for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW lighting up your neighbour's entire house
I hope he didnt swear about it


----------



## KDM (Feb 6, 2013)

I bet his neighbors felt like Clark Griswald's neighbors when he plugged the Christmas lights in. Great ingenuity, love it.


----------



## fl0t (Feb 24, 2013)

What a nice 'franken'. Reminds of Juggernaut's projects where it is all about the performance.


----------



## aoeu (Feb 25, 2013)

So I would just like to add,

OP's first post, last pic, there is a guy in the 2nd window I think. Anyway, this is INSANE and would be a great way to stop an assault/robbery. Put sunnies on, flick switch.


----------



## rikinwyoming (Feb 27, 2013)

this is just cool!


----------

